# Feedback on my new build



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 22, 2008)

My (hopefully) soon to be computer-----\/

Case: Now I'm being told not to go water cooling!!!
 GIGABYTE 3D AURORA GZ-FSCA1-ATB Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail $139.99

Video Card: Discussing

Video Card RAM cooling:  May not need

SoundCard:  AuzenTech ($189.99-$20MIR)

Motherboard: No one is suggesting this anymore + I looked up OCable MBs & there were no DFIs? 
DFI BloodIron ($111.99+$6.61s&h)

CPU: Xeon 3210 ($243.99+$5s&h)

CPU cooler: Water; specifics being discussed

PSU: Discussing

RAM: Discussing

RAM coolers: Thermalright HR-07 + fan

HD:  Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ($109.99x3=$329.97)

Monitor: Westing House 24" MVA ($399.99)

HD DVD/Blu Ray drive: LG ($262.43+$9.99s&h)

Speakers: Bought! z5500s ($239.99+$30s&h-$20MIR-$40MIR = $209.99!!!)

Gaming Headset: Bought!!! Turtle Beach Ear Force HPA2 PC Gaming 5.1 Headset ($69.99+$6.95s&h = $76.94!!!)


Tot:
S&H:
MIR:
Sub.tot:


----------



## niko084 (Jan 22, 2008)

None of those links are working,  at least not right now...


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 22, 2008)

Please litst the parts not just the links LOL


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 22, 2008)

Er...ok...

Sorry Da! I'll do that.

Newegg is down right now I think.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 22, 2008)

If you say type 

HI 

Then highlight it and then use the insert link button it works like this

HI


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, that's good to know. lol thx


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

Okay, there you go.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 23, 2008)

Do you want to trade computers when you get this setup?


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 23, 2008)

looks pretty good, but the WD HD's are caviar's


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 23, 2008)

Two things. You could save your self some cash, and gain some thermal tolerance by getting a Xeon 3210 quad instead of the the Q6600. This is available for $243 at clubit.com. Also, I would go for a couple of Seagate Barracuda HD's instead of those WD Caviars. Everything else looks great!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 23, 2008)

If the sound card aint Crative its junk  

Your psu is fine, idk about that brand tho i've never heard of them before 

Also newegg has HD 3870's for 220$  

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125086


----------



## keakar (Jan 23, 2008)

you should go for 4gb set, there is no reason not too at these low prices

heres a great set that is super stable and good for clocking:

G.SKILL 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) $130

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231148

its well worth the extra money and with the system your building why would you limit yourself to only 2gb of ram?


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 23, 2008)

I take it, then, that you're somewhere in the US?

Cosmos 1000




> If the sound card aint Crative its junk



not when it comes to Auzentech 

I second the Seagate Barracuda HDDs.  Although the WD Caviars are sound, reliable and damn near bulletproof - the Seagates are also extremelly reliable and a bit faster.

Although, keep the Raptor HDD.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

No, I do not want to trade computers.

What is wrong with cavilers?

Is a Xeon the same as a Q6600? Why Seagate?

Dude, all I've heard was that sound card is better than all Creatives, so...

I thought that 4gb would be better, but I wasn't for sure. What about these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144118

Yes (nice find, when will they be back in stock?); that is what you told me; I see; ok.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 23, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:
			
		

> What is wrong with cavilers?



Nothing, really.  The Western Digital Caviar lineup is extremelly reliable - I have never had a WD HDD fail, or have any clusters become damaged.  They'll give you sound peace of mind with any data - TBH, this lineup is the choice of many OEM builders, too.

The Seagate Barracuda lineup is also extremelly reliable, but they're a bit faster than the WD drives.  They tend to be on par with WD's price, too, but typically a little bit more expensive.  That slightly better performance, though, means there's a slightly higher chance of HDD complications down the road, though.  



			
				Franklinwallbrown said:
			
		

> Dude, all I've heard was that sound card is better than all Creatives, so...



It is - don't worry.  Creative's cards don't have anything on an Auzentech card.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

How much is shipping for the sundial cosmos case; the Newegg was free shipping? When will it be back in stock?

Shadow, I've heard that the ATI cards aren't as good (someone explained in dept why) and that the Geforces were more OCable.


----------



## keakar (Jan 23, 2008)

get this vga cooler for that card: ARCTIC COOLING Accelero S1 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186016

and if you think you need extra cooling get this:ARCTIC COOLING Turbo Module Sleeve Dual VGA Fan http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186021

but that cooler works so good you wont need the fan unless your case has bad airflow


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> If the sound card aint Crative[sic] its junk



The sound card is actually a Creative chip on a much better card.  For the money, it's awesome.  In fact, the whole system looks great.  I've always been a fan of WD (they've been quiet, cool, and dependable), but couple of the guys in this post recommend Seagate over WD, and I'll bow to their judgment. Both companies make a solid product. 

Have a good time putting it together and let's see some stats when you're done.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

If I'm just using the 500gb hard drives for movies/music/everything but games and OS, would you still recommend the Seagates? I mean I don't want problems down the road.

I am planing a front bottom to top back airflow.


----------



## Mediocre (Jan 23, 2008)

I have those speakers. they sound great, but the middle channel's cables are a bit short. You'll also have a bit of a conflict with your monitor speakers.

I'd say ditch the monitor speakers (disconnect/remove) and use the creatives. The bass on this set is quite nice as well...

good luck with the build


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 23, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> If I'm just using the 500gb hard drives for movies/music/everything but games and OS, would you still recommend the Seagates? I mean I don't want problems down the road.
> 
> I am planing a front bottom to top back airflow.



Well i dont see any problems with the seagate models, but i myself use 6 WD HD's 

3 x 500WDAAKS caviars and 3 x 750WDAAKS caviars

the 500's have been up for about 14 months - no problems ever
the 750's for about 5 months - also no problems


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, I wasn't really planning on utilizing them. I might for a late night listen or something, but not really. I am also looking into 20-24" plasma/HD TVs. Are they better picture quality than regular LCD computer monitors? Can my video card handle them?

The Seagates cost more, about $20 more, so...2x 500 in RAID0 or not? Or 3x in the raid that gives you backup?


----------



## keakar (Jan 23, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> I thought that 4gb would be better, but I wasn't for sure. What about these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144118



naa the ones i showed you are much better but if you need to keep it at $100 then try these: 

GeIL Esoteria 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) $105 after mir http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144098

but the g-skill were good for overclocking, none of the other 2x2gb sets look like they clock very well so this one you'll more than likely have to run stock, but you never know.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 23, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Yeah, I wasn't really planning on utilizing them. I might for a late night listen or something, but not really. I am also looking into 20-24" plasma/HD TVs. Are they better picture quality than regular LCD computer monitors? Can my video card handle them?
> 
> The Seagates cost more, about $20 more, so...2x 500 in RAID0 or not? Or 3x in the raid that gives you backup?



I run my 2 sets of three in raid 5, I get the total of 2 of the HD's and maintain redundancy

SO my 3 x 500  = 1 TB roughly and I wont loose data


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

Does raid 5 still give speed gains? What if I put them all in HD cases...h/o I'll find the link.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 23, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Does raid 5 still give speed gains? What if I put them all in HD cases...h/o I'll find the link.



no, I get about what you would with a single HD, transfering from one raid to the other I get average of 57mbs/sec.  But if you use it only for media and storage like I do then why would it matter?


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

Here is the link:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5...ilencing_Solution_LX-HDSS.html?tl=g33c113s210

How many of you have had an HD failure? What if I use rubber screws? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...Mount_Screws_-_4_pack_IXA-GM4.html?tl=g33c113

The Cosmos has Aluminum HD bays. Could I line them with rubber?


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 23, 2008)

I just put one of these in my server and Im very happy with the temps and the noise(I did replace the fan with an Antec)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817988001


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks good, but it won't fit the Cosmos, I don't think.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 23, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Looks good, but it won't fit the Cosmos, I don't think.



why not, it goes into the 5.25 bays and takes up 2 slots.  Its the same size as a CDrom drive, actually alittle shorter
they make it in black too!


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

oh, lol. I wouldn't even be using the HD bays.

What about this one: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16835185040

Wouldn't that one protect, keep them quiet, and cool them?


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 23, 2008)

thats a debate, ive heard of people using those and there HDs heat up alot!  I use fans, they just work, and most data corruption and errors come from overheating HD's.  I prefer to avoid that risk


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, hmm...well, then your HD case would do very well.


----------



## BullGod (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm standing here scratching my head. I don't know how this guy does it? 2140$ and no SLI? C'mon...


----------



## niko084 (Jan 23, 2008)

Raid 5 does offer increased speeds and a lot more security than striping.

I would say it all looks pretty good, but I wouldn't waste all that money on a 1gb video card, with only a 24" monitor, a 512mb will do fine... You wont notice much increase at all going to 1gb.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 23, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> No, I do not want to trade computers.
> 
> What is wrong with cavilers?
> 
> ...



The Xeons are essentially the same. They are just higher binned. This will mean generally lower temps, and stability at lower vcore.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 23, 2008)

um... for $2200... I can think of some much better parts.. :\


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't know much about SLI. I have a 6600.

So, 2x 256mbs would be better?

I'll get a Xeon then.

That is the point. Suggest them. I am all ears!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 23, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> I don't know much about SLI. I have a 6600.
> 
> So, 2x 256mbs would be better?
> 
> ...



Good choice. trt740 just sold a good one. PM him regarding performance. Very nice chip, and that clubit.com price is awesome.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

ok


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 23, 2008)

Goggle did a study at their server farms and found running hard drives hot, not cold. Will make them last longer.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, blow me down! What should you keep them at?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 23, 2008)

Room temp I would think, just let them run. No need to water cool or fan them to death.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmm...what if I put them in a silencer?


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 23, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Here is the link:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5...ilencing_Solution_LX-HDSS.html?tl=g33c113s210
> 
> How many of you have had an HD failure? What if I use rubber screws? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...Mount_Screws_-_4_pack_IXA-GM4.html?tl=g33c113
> ...



I've never had a WD fail, nor have I ever had a WD earn itself any corrupt sectors, or become buggy in anyway shape or form.

I did have a Seagate Barracuda "fail", once - but, considering the whole system went down at the same time (whole rig turned off like the plug had been pulled - upon reboot, HDD was being read as unformatted; MEM had to be RMAed, as that turned out bad; CMOS batt had to be replaced, etc - it was like a voltage spike that crashed the rig or something) - I can't exactly blame the HDD.  I do know that for some reason, I couldn't reformat the drive, either, and it was scrapped  - my replacement was a WD 320GB SATA cause it was all I had money for.



			
				Falkinwallbrown said:
			
		

> Hmm...what if I put them in a silencer?



you won't have a need to encase the 500s in a HDD silencer.  The Raptor, maybe - depends on if you find it to be too loud or not.  They can get a bit noisy because of how fast they operate, but the noise isn't bothersome to most people.



			
				DaMulta said:
			
		

> Room temp I would think, just let them run. No need to water cool or fan them to death.



+1  The only HDD I use a cooler with is my primary drive, and that's only because of how often it's accessed.  Even with the cooler on my setup, temps for that specific HDD will sometimes approach 40C.  The cooler that I use is more of a HDD heatsink, with a couple of fans to cool off the cooling fins:







It doesn't keep the HDD super cold like most HDD coolers _attempt_ to do, but it does keep a more steady overall temp.  Bad part is that it requires a spare 5.25" bay.

My other two HDDs just hang out together, and they stay at case temp with no real cooling solution aside from the front case fan.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, I haven't heard of anyone around me have an HD failure.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have had hard drives from each company in existence fail on me, the only drives I have never had fail are scsi.

I wouldn't ever bother water cooling a hard drive... A bit of fan cooling if they are getting above 40c or so ya.

But generally a bit of crossflow over the hard drives from an intake fan is more than sufficient.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

In the Cosmos they wouldn't be getting crossflow, I don't think.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 23, 2008)

Google farms and hot hard drives??? really??? article??

I have many reliable sources including Maximum PC and other credibible sources, and all say that its important to keep a hard drive cool, no really cold just cool.  Hot >50 degrees is where data corruption can occur, and thats not an issue for most because they just have 1 HD there.  And without surrounding heat its not gonna get too hot, plus other case fans removing air. In my P180 I have 4 HDs in the cage at the bottom and with out the middle fan there my HDs hit 50 degrees very fast, and will go higher if I let them.  Thats approaching dangerous, and my data is very critical to me so I dont feel like taking that risk.

Im sure google servers are using a high grade scsi server hard drive made to withstand higher temps.  Home based HD's use different bearing systems, and when they get too hot it can hurt the harddrive.  Why else would so many cases focus on removing hot air from harddrive areas??


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

lolz...good point.

I think that this is my build now! (check out post 1)

The only things I am worried about are the Motherboard, because I have't heard much about it & the Headset, which I don't know is good or what, so...some help on those would be nice.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 23, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> My (hopefully) soon to be computer-----\/
> 
> Case: Cosmos 1000 ($159.99+??s&h-$30MIR[I think])
> 
> ...



For the mobo, if you like DFI then thats not a bad choice, and the P35 chipset is a great idea for good price/overclocking ability.  

For the monitor, I would recommend a samsung 245bw but its just a personal preference, Im sure the Westinghouse will work fine.

The build looks like its gonna be a great computer and Im sure your really gonna enjoy it.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 23, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> My (hopefully) soon to be computer-----\/
> 
> Case: Cosmos 1000 ($159.99+??s&h-$30MIR[I think])
> 
> ...



For the mobo, if you like DFI then thats not a bad choice, and the P35 chipset is a great idea for good price/overclocking ability.  

For the monitor, I would recommend a samsung 245bw but its just a personal preference, Im sure the Westinghouse will work fine.

Take a look at this case too, I really liked the cosmos until i seen this case and this is my next case purchase  ->http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811233025

The build looks like its gonna be a great computer and Im sure your really gonna enjoy it.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I wanted the Cosmos for queitness/airflow. The Gigabyte looks good: many slots, seems to have good airflow (although, I don't get the little side fans), nice looking cable management; overall a nice looking, functional case. But I don't think it is for me. Thanks for the suggestion, though. As for the monitor Wile E explained the Westinghouse (MVA) to me & I agree that it is the best for HD movies/gaming.


But what about the Headset!? Ahhh! lol


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 23, 2008)

you don't really need speakers and a headset do you..? I mean.. why have a headset if you have speakers? why use speakers if you have a headset? I can see if you have to be quiet at night.. like living at home or something.. but a biggggg chunk of money.. what will you be doing with this computer anyways? just gaming..? gaming doesn't really require or use a xeon, never mind a quad core yet...


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

My computer uses: HD movie watchin'/gaming/internet/college/music/etc. Imma use it for everything. Plus I love to multitask on the computer & end up with a billion screens up.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 23, 2008)

you can easily save yourself $100 by getting a 22" instead of a 24".. I use a 22" and I love it.. I see no need for bigger.. I'm piecing together a system as we speak.. gimme a few and I'll post my thoughts..


Also... do you really need a blue ray player on the PC? isnt that what tv's are for? :\   It'll save you even more..


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 23, 2008)

my thoughts..







Total: $2171.90 with shipping.

Rebates: $140 MIR's

After rebates: $2031.90


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 23, 2008)

Also add ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler - Retail for $54.99 + $6.33 shipping= $61.32   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 23, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Well, I wanted the Cosmos for queitness/airflow. The Gigabyte looks good: many slots, seems to have good airflow (although, I don't get the little side fans), nice looking cable management; overall a nice looking, functional case. But I don't think it is for me. Thanks for the suggestion, though. As for the monitor Wile E explained the Westinghouse (MVA) to me & I agree that it is the best for HD movies/gaming.
> 
> 
> But what about the Headset!? Ahhh! lol



the zalman is a good idea, a very good idea, 

the monitor, if your happy with it than by all means,

and the size, definitly stay 24",  I had a 22" for a year and I always thought that it was big enough, and during black friday shopping I seen a 24" Samsung for sale for 300, it was too good not to get, and now I will never get anything less.  I love 1920x1200!  Love it!  Im acutally looking to get the samsung 30" with a 2560x1600 rez. Just cant afford it quite yet!  

The gigabyte has those side fans for HD cooling actually, kinda funny there


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't like the rez of a 22" + I love HD movies, so...

I have a dvd drive & I want an HD DVD (for Netflix)/Blu Ray (for when I buy HD movies). If!--IF!--the other Cosmos has a $30 MIR why get the one from Newegg? I wanted the 10k HD for Gaming & OS, & the 2x 7.2ks for everything else; people were telling me that the Seagates were better, but I don't think it matters for what i want them for. The card looks good, but I'm going to OC my GT; I think it will be alright; I'm not an expert on video cards, and I guess it is open to debate. I have a 600W power supply & someone told me it was fine, but I don't know for sure I guess. I want a 7.1 surround sound for movies. That headset seems good; I don't know really; all I know is that the Turtle headset has 5.1 surround, so...w/e; that is very open to debate. I'm going to OC my 4gbs of G skill. The DFI board was recommended to me, so...& I want a quad core for the future. *phew*

That Zalman looks impressive, but I'm not sure about the cooling of the computer. That was actually what I was going to go over next, after I figured out the headset. I was looking at this one.

Thank you, asb!


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 23, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> I don't like the rez of a 22" + I love HD movies, so...
> 
> I have a dvd drive & I want an HD DVD (for Netflix)/Blu Ray (for when I buy HD movies). If!--IF!--the other Cosmos has a $30 MIR why get the one from Newegg? I wanted the 10k HD for Gaming & OS, & the 2x 7.2ks for everything else; people were telling me that the Seagates were better, but I don't think it matters for what i want them for. The card looks good, but I'm going to OC my GT; I think it will be alright; I'm not an expert on video cards, and I guess it is open to debate. I have a 600W power supply & someone told me it was fine, but I don't know for sure I guess. I want a 7.1 surround sound for movies. That headset seems good; I don't know really; all I know is that the Turtle headset has 5.1 surround, so...w/e; that is very open to debate. I'm going to OC my 4gbs of G skill. The DFI board was recommended to me, so...& I want a quad core for the future. *phew*
> 
> ...



No prob, anytime!

That heatsink looks perfectly fine, do you plan to OC at all??
I have installed this heatsink and had great luck with it.  It cools real well and holds up under heavy OCing.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, I plan to OC the Xeon from 2.14 to 3.67 (it is possible, easily); the Xeon is a beast for OCing. 
It looks good, but I want to keep the airflow in the case from bottom to top & front to back. That HSF would blow sideways. It look good though thanks.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

My plans for cooling are as follows:

N. & S. bridges:  Thermaltake Copper Fan&Heatsinks

CPU:  KINGWIN Revolution

RAM:  Scythe "KAMA WING Cu "

Video card RAM:  VIZO Copper Sleet Chipset


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 24, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> My plans for cooling are as follows:
> 
> N. & S. bridges:  Thermaltake Copper Fan&Heatsinks
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 24, 2008)

dude. if you want a computer and monitor and speakers and sound card for what you're saying. you're looking at more than $3000.... not $2000. movies are meant for TV's. Computers are meant for games and internet, maybe music. I don't know how much money you have, or what you want from this, but almost nothing utlilizes a quad core yet. they are mainly benchmark whores for bigger e-penis'. the e8400 wolfdale is FAR MORE than sufficient for OCing and anything you throw at it. 6MB L2, 1333FSB, 3.0GHz stock.. 45nm.. I'm an AMD fanboy, but I wouldn't mind having that e8400... it's just bad ass, and I honestly would take that over a quad core, except the QX9650.. quad cores right now have a few issues, with voltages being off, voltage leaks, temps higher on one core than the others by significant amounts.. and for a system like this... you need more like a 1KW PSU not a 600... also, a high end graphics card with more ram/shaders for large monitors with high resolution. I thought you would have understood these things seeing how you're trying to build a computer and OC it.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

Tell meh what's wrong Da!

I know movies are meant for TV, but I want to be able to watch them on my computer. Is that a bad thing? I am getting a substantial amount of money, but I am by heart a frugal person. I love computers, that is why I want to make a nice one. If nothing utilizes a quad core, then I will go dual, but I was just planning ahead a little, or at least I thought I was. I appreciate your rogerian-ness by stating that you are a fanboy; I guess I could consider myself a bit of one, but not hardcore by any means. Those issues worry me & I also appreciate your bringing them up. I did not know I would need a PSU of that magnitude, it is almost appalling (I'm so what of an eco-freak too, go figure). To be honest about the graphics card, I was only thinking about saving money and figured I could OC it. I did not remember about shaders; although, a few people on here told me that 512 vs 1gig has minimal gains (just what they told me). & also to be truthful, I'm not very experienced at OCing. I've only OCed my current rig & video card. But I am confident that I can. I don't want to tout a "benchmark whore," I just want to have fun building a computer & have fun OCing it. Then, I want to have fun on it.

To be frank (which I am Frank), I am glad you have told me these things & I hope that you (& others) will help me make a computer that is right for me, if you feel so inclind & generous to do so, of course.

So, starting from the top. I anticipate questions. Fire at will.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 24, 2008)

Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 Yorkfield 3.0GHz LGA 775 130W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80569QX9650 - Retail Your Price:$1,099.99

 EVGA 132-CK-NF78-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 780i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail $259.99'

Transcend aXeRam 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1200 (PC2 9600) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TX1200QLJ-2GK - Retail Your Price:$112.99

 Antec TruePower Quattro TPQ-1000 ATX12V / EPS12V 1000W Power Supply 100 - 240 V UL, CUL, FCC, TUV, CE, C-tick, CCC, CB - Retail 
    $249.99
    ($199.99 after $50.00 Mail-In Rebate)

ioneer Black 12X DVD+R 6X DVD+RW 4X DVD+R DL 12X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 5X DVD-RAM 12X DVD-ROM 24X CD-R 24X CD-RW 32X CD-ROM 4MB Cache SATA Blu-Ray Reader and 12X DVD±R DVD Burner - Retail $259.99

 GIGABYTE 3D AURORA GZ-FSCA1-ATB Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail $139.99

 Acer AL2616Wd Silver 26" 5ms (GTG) DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor with HDCP support 500 cd/m2 800:1 (DCR 1600:1) - Retail $549.99

Wintsch Labs Arctic Web Universal 437 Watt Thermoelectric CPU Liquid Cooler (Socket 754 / 775 / 939 / 940 / AM2)Price: $279.99


Mean Well 600W 24V Single Output Switching Auxiliary Power Supply (SE-600-24)Price: $159.95

1/2" UV Reactive Leakproof Y Fitting  	 1/2" UV Reactive Leakproof Y Fitting$2.75

1/2" UV Reactive Leakproof Y Fitting  	 1/2" UV Reactive Leakproof Y Fitting$2.75

AeroCool 120mm Xtreme Turbine 89.39CFM Fan - BLACK Price: $17.99

AeroCool 120mm Xtreme Turbine 89.39CFM Fan - BLACK Price: $17.99



 Fluid XP+ Ultra Non-Conductive 32 oz. Super Liquid Cooling Fluid with z7 - UV Midnight Blue  	 NEW Fluid XP+ Ultra Non-Conductive 32 oz. Super Liquid Cooling Fluid with z7 - UV Midnight Blue $29.95

Danger Den DD12V-D5 Fixed Speed Pump $76.95 

Danger Den Dual 5 1/4" Bay Reservoir : 	$31.95 

Dielectric Grease Compound 	$0.89 

Neoprene Bundle

Criticool Power Plant	$28.95 

Black Ice GTX240	$99.95 

Ceramique	$3.49 

EVGA 768-P2-N885-AR GeForce 8800Ultra KO 768MB 384-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - RetailYour Price:$689.99


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 24, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Tell meh what's wrong Da!
> 
> I know movies are meant for TV, but I want to be able to watch them on my computer. Is that a bad thing? I am getting a substantial amount of money, but I am by heart a frugal person. I love computers, that is why I want to make a nice one. If nothing utilizes a quad core, then I will go dual, but I was just planning ahead a little, or at least I thought I was. I appreciate your rogerian-ness by stating that you are a fanboy; I guess I could consider myself a bit of one, but not hardcore by any means. Those issues worry me & I also appreciate your bringing them up. I did not know I would need a PSU of that magnitude, it is almost appalling (I'm so what of an eco-freak too, go figure). To be honest about the graphics card, I was only thinking about saving money and figured I could OC it. I did not remember about shaders; although, a few people on here told me that 512 vs 1gig has minimal gains (just what they told me). & also to be truthful, I'm not very experienced at OCing. I've only OCed my current rig & video card. But I am confident that I can. I don't want to tout a "benchmark whore," I just want to have fun building a computer & have fun OCing it. Then, I want to have fun on it.
> 
> ...


Dude, I watch TV, play games, music, all of it on my computer.

That was a fun list LOL. A Fun machine a 5Ghz(or very close) machine!!!


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow! 5Ghz! That, my friends is crazy!

Let me say a little more about what I want: I don't want to watch TV on my computer, just HD movies (including HD DVDs, because I have Netflix; the HD DVD/Blu Ray drive I found was only a little more anyway, so, whay not?) & I would like them to look great to...semi-great. I want to listen to my entertainment in surround sound that is very nice to near very nice. I want to play high end games (i.e. Crysis; truthfully, though, I'm not that great of a gamer). I want to write papers on a screen (or maybe later 2) that is conducive to research & research on a screen that is nice (I love to learn). I want it to be an entertainment system, subpar to an HDTV setup, but nice enough to please me. You know?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 24, 2008)

BULD THAT MACHINE I posted above!!!

We will help via camera set it up

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=49242


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

How much is it? I might consider it!

Wait, OMG, I have a TI-84 & I can't add!? Yes, I can! Berrrr...


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 24, 2008)

Around(if I did it right) 4126.47 LOL

but would faster 99.5% faster than people around these parts.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

$4018.96!!!! Err...I don't know. Maybe. Why do you want me to build such a beast? (I replaced your HD drive with mine.)

I don't get some of the things you posted. Could you explain the build to me?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 24, 2008)

I would if I could.....26" monitor, Ultra, Blue Ray, CPU stable around 5Ghz, memory around 1400Mhz or more.


Be one hell of a setup!!!


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

True dat! I'll think about it when I get my 17k in my hands. It sounds very tempting, indeed. I was looking for more around 2k, but maybe if you guys want it bad enough, I might be swayed!


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

Why not go Xeon? Don't they OC better? (Assuming you can find a good MB for it, which I couldn't find.)

The MB looks good & the 1200 RAM, nice!

RAM = NICE

I was looking at PSU & there are a lot of 1KWs, so...??? Could you explain your choice? Do you really need 1KW?

My HD DVD/Blu Ray!

Why that case?

I don't know if that monitor is 8 bit or not, if it is then it's good, if not then it isn't as good as my westinghouse probably.

Looks like a good CPU cooling block, but again, I don't know much about that.

What is the Mean Well exactly for?

I get the Y fittings.

Very nice looking fans, but are they effective?

Cooling fluid; always good for a water cooling setup.

Speed Pump; I expect it to be important.

You always need reservoirs.

I get the Dielectric Grease Compound. Defiantly a must!

Neoprene? What does that do?

Criticool Power Plant? What does that do?

Black Ice GTX240? Even reading it made me confused. A radiator?

Thermal paste; a must.

This 8800GTUltra seems to be better and cheaper.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

What is better 2x 8800GTs in SLI or 1x 8800GTUltra?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 24, 2008)

This thread will help on what I just posted.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=49242

The CPU is the best one on the market hands down. That's the one they set world records with right now.

With that case the radiator could just strap right on the back of the case, and it already has holes for the water lines.

That cpu block is powered by the meanwell, and the Criticool Power Plant is to turn it off when you turn your machine off.A MUST

A 1k PSW will run more efficiently than a lower powered one. Your not going to pull that at all times.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

Cheapest QX9650 I could find + you can get $15 back if you use their Bill Me Later option!!!

I get the CPU being the best.

The radiator is handy.

The CPU block? Power Plant?

Tru! You just use what you need. Why do you want efficiency?


That is a massive thread & I will look at it another time. Looks like a good read, though!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 24, 2008)

That is what you call a TEC block you run electricity thru it, and one side will get very cold(freezing cold) and the other side very hot(melting hot). So it's like a car the water goes into the engine in this case a CPU water block then out into a radiator to dispense the heat. Then it goes into the reservoir to collect, and back into the CPU block.

efficiency=cheaper power bill


----------



## niko084 (Jan 24, 2008)

We seem to be jumping all over the world here in cost and different ideas....

Should we re-examine your goals here, cost, use of machine, weather you even want to water/tec cool...

I have just seen a few different threads with some pretty different ideas..


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

Okay, make perfect sense.

I here that. Also, if you want a cheaper electricity bill and higher speeds. You could go SSD.

As for me going this build. I don't think so. I don't really have the money to spend on that right now, because of college, but I will get a job within the next year & I'll probably want a crazy fast computer like that, so...I'll get back to you on that.

Back to my build, though. I was thinking about going a MB that supports 1066 RAM like this + 2x 2gb of 1066 RAM like this. Too crazy?


----------



## niko084 (Jan 24, 2008)

NO SSD currently is VERY expensive, and can only be written to a limited number of times. They are good for a drive thats data doesn't change.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

Can you elaborate a little more on that?

I was thinking, since Da said that we can't even implement quad cores yet, so, I was thinking about a dual core Xeon.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 24, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Can you elaborate a little more on that?
> 
> I was thinking, since Da said that we can't even implement quad cores yet, so, I was thinking about a dual core Xeon.



If you are going to get a dual core get an E8400, currently there is no Xeon dual core than can compete with that chip.

And Da is right on the button, duals are starting to come around in everyday applications, we are still a ways off from really utilizing quads.

***
The point against SSD is its like a CD/RW you can only write to it so many times and its shot, that amount is not enough to use it as a standard drive in a desktop machine.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

So, quad cores are overkill? Therefore, if I got one I could run anything? or are they bad in someway?


----------



## niko084 (Jan 24, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> So, quad cores are overkill? Therefore, if I got one I could run anything? or are they bad in someway?



Well its not really overkill so to say. Basically they are not being fully utilized by programs, meaning a game like Crysis will only use 2 cores of your 4 to its advantage.

Now the way multi cores work that doesn't much matter, but quads are more expensive, and harder to overclock, plus draw more power.

A quad @ 3ghz and a dual @ 3ghz when running a program that will only use 2 cores you will notice around a 1-2% increase with the quad because the other 2 cores can run background tasks, services and such.

But being clocking the quad is much harder... Few people get over 3600 mhz with a q6600 while many people break 4000 mhz with an e6600. That is where it really starts to seperate themselves.

Quads are nice, but I don't see them as something that is needed at this point, unless you are building a system to be a bench queen, or simply have money to toss around to get the best of the best possible, or of course use softwares that do take advantage of all the cores, currently that is a very small group.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

So...I need to go dual core? Woah is me! I've been around this block too much! It is funny though, the qx9650s are more expensive because of L2 cache & OC ability. Wasup wit dat?


----------



## niko084 (Jan 24, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> So...I need to go dual core? Woah is me! I've been around this block too much! It is funny though, the qx9650s are more expensive because of L2 cache & OC ability. Wasup wit dat?



The Extreme editions are a bunch of CRAP, they overcharge for almost nothing in bonus, they are not worth the EXTREME price increase put on them, more about 1/2 of what they are priced at.

Personally I would go with pretty much what you had going...
Personally I wouldn't bother with an HD and/or Blu ray drive.
I wouldn't bother with overly fast ram, DDR2 1000 or 1066 is plenty fast enough.
That leaves you open for a 500 or 533 bus at 1:1 timings which would send an e8400 to 4500mhz or 4797 mhz...
8800GT 512mb is a good choice, if you want more don't buy an Ultra, get a 512mb 8800GTS.
I would probably spend more and get a good psu, wouldn't bother with that case unless you are going water or tec cooling.
I would also get a better mainboard.

Also remember if you "might" want to add another video card later with an Intel chipset you will need to either get a ATI card for crossfire or get a SLI mainboard. HD3850 performs very well with 512mb for the $200 price tag also.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 24, 2008)

andddddd back to my suggestion I see..


----------



## niko084 (Jan 24, 2008)

Pretty much... This is a whole lot of money to spend on a computer that overall is not very good...

Here is an idea I threw together-
Samsung SATA DVD/RW lightscribe *on of the BEST drives available*
If your not planning to buy and watch HD or Blu-ray movies on your computer
those drives are stupidly overpriced...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151154

Lian Li PC-7B Plus
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112099
Basic case, rock solid, great cooling

Seagate 7200.10 400gb drives
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148138
2 or more, raid them they will destroy WD's and the 10k isn't worth anything unless your running a server or "NEED" super low response time *used in things like audio production for live recording*.

Same screen-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824255001

DUAL HD3850's 512mb
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102715
*Whoop that 8800GT into silly submission!

Here is your Prelude
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829156005

PCPC 750 watt psu *A REAL high quality psu
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009

Same speakers-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836116153

2x2048 Gskill DDR2 1000 ram
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231145

Asus P5K-E *Great mainboard with good reviews, I have personally owned this*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131225

E8400 "bang for buck chip by far clocks to 4+ ghz easily"
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037

Zalman 120mm fans... Better air flow, give your graphics cards cool air! 3 of them..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118008

Arctic Cooling Freezer.... Very good, price is unbeatable
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134

Same headphones-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826249016

Barely over $2200 and would destroy the system you have posted above... Completely destroy it!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 24, 2008)

I think not niko084 LOL. Even I have been looking at the QX9650 a 45nm chip, and yes more and more things are starting to use the quad because everyone is starting to get them. I bet a lot of games this year will start to use quad core. That chip would last around for a long time. 

He was planing on watching movies on his computer, and the ultra card is the best on the market at the moment. 

What's good about the 780i for the most part to be is the voltage doesn't rest or flash for a sec when you go out of bios and start to boot. Makes overclocking way easier. In that theard above post he hit 4.6 stable and his tec wasn't  even working. Just a block of copper!!!

BUT it is a lot of $$$$.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 24, 2008)

IMO that is WAY too much for a sound card. These days, onboard sound isn't bad, and a good sound card can be had for under $80.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 24, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> IMO that is WAY too much for a sound card. These days, onboard sound isn't bad, and a good sound card can be had for under $80.



 Agreed, I have been using onboard for my last 2 motherboards and I have no need for sound cards anymore.  I use a optical connection for my z5500 speakers and it sounds much better than my x-fi ever did, if you have a good decoder in your stereo system, let it do the work


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 24, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Agreed, I have been using onboard for my last 2 motherboards and I have no need for sound cards anymore.  I use a optical connection for my z5500 speakers and it sounds much better than my x-fi ever did, if you have a good decoder in your stereo system, let it do the work



What about for headphones?


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

Looking at the specs of the extremes, I would have to agree. I don't see much gain. I want an HD DVD/Blu Ray drive, because it is a personal preference of mine & I have the money to get one. I already have a DVD drive. Can you use different speed RAM in different slots? For example, if you have a MB w/ 800 standard; can you put 1066 in it? I am not an expert on Graphics Cards, so, I can only go on what you guys tell me. I have a 6600, so I'm out of the loop. I also don't know that much about power supplies. & I wanted the Cosmos 1000 for quietness. To be continued...


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> What about for headphones?



my onboard is more than suffiecent for my bose QC3 headphones, I know there not "gaming" headphones but when i listen to music they sound spectacular


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 24, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Looking at the specs of the extremes, I would have to agree. I don't see much gain. I want an HD DVD/Blu Ray drive, because it is a personal preference of mine & I have the money to get one. I already have a DVD drive. Can you use different speed RAM in different slots? For example, if you have a MB w/ 800 standard; can you put 1066 in it? I am not an expert on Graphics Cards, so, I can only go on what you guys tell me. I have a 6600, so I'm out of the loop. I also don't know that much about power supplies. & I wanted the Cosmos 1000 for quietness. To be continued...



I just updated to the newer version of Everest and ran a CPU Queen test with my q6600 against a qx9650, and when I have my q6600 at 3.6 I score a 25,000 and the qx scores 21,000.  So if you plan on overclocking save yourself the money and get a q6600 or a q6700(for the higher multi),

***OHH*** your going xeon, no prob, same thing


----------



## niko084 (Jan 24, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> IMO that is WAY too much for a sound card. These days, onboard sound isn't bad, and a good sound card can be had for under $80.



Eh thats a really strong matter of opinion...


----------



## niko084 (Jan 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I think not niko084 LOL. Even I have been looking at the QX9650 a 45nm chip, and yes more and more things are starting to use the quad because everyone is starting to get them. I bet a lot of games this year will start to use quad core. That chip would last around for a long time.
> 
> He was planing on watching movies on his computer, and the ultra card is the best on the market at the moment.
> 
> ...



Didn't know about the watching movies... The sure the Ultra still ranks a number 1 barely... But for that massive power draw and price, why not beat it out for less, I mean heck if you want to stick Nvidia, grab a G92 512mb 8800GTS and call it a day, it's running near hand and hand with the Ultra, slightly behind, uses far less power also and is cheaper.

I don't know much about Nvidia chipsets, and actually I thought the 780i was the one that was having issues with 45nm chips?

Beyond that, yes the huge quad would be enough to last for awhile, and over the next year or two more applications will be starting to use them.... But honestly who has even started saying they were going to produce another massive game lately? We have Crysis and Bioshock, which both only use dual cores and hardly need one at 3ghz let alone 4-5.

I'm not saying a quad is a bad choice or a waste of money, but I do highly believe that their absolute top chips are a waste of money, sure its the best of the best, but look at the premium you pay for that...... I can't justify that considering you can buy one that costs about half as much now, have great performance, and in 1-2 years buy another one that costs the other half and have better performance than it would provide.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 24, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I just updated to the newer version of Everest and ran a CPU Queen test with my q6600 against a qx9650, and when I have my q6600 at 3.6 I score a 25,000 and the qx scores 21,000.  So if you plan on overclocking save yourself the money and get a q6600 or a q6700(for the higher multi),
> 
> ***OHH*** your going xeon, no prob, same thing



and yes, the qx was runing at stock speeds and it can OC way higher than the q6600 but its just to show you have a very fast quad for less than 300 bucks!


----------



## niko084 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well because they are the same design at heart *over the idea of cache and 45nm* naturally a chip clocked up with a higher FSB will score higher naturally, as raising your FSB makes more difference to a lot of other things in the end..

A system with a 1000mhz fsb  with a x1 multiplier will be faster than a 250mhz with an x4 multiplier naturally.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 24, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Well because they are the same design at heart *over the idea of cache and 45nm* naturally a chip clocked up with a higher FSB will score higher naturally, as raising your FSB makes more difference to a lot of other things in the end..
> 
> A system with a 1000mhz fsb  with a x1 multiplier will be faster than a 250mhz with an x4 multiplier naturally.



yep, granted the artichture is the same, or similar

And in relation to the 780i chipset -> there is no support for the upcoming 1600FSB 45nm procs(as of yet), but I think - THINK - that it will support the current 1333 45nm's.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd like to go with a 1333FSB w/ OCed RAM @ 1333.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 24, 2008)

stop this madness already and just go Phenom


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

LOL...I would if the Phenoms worked properly (hearsay).


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Pretty much... This is a whole lot of money to spend on a computer that overall is not very good...
> 
> Here is an idea I threw together-
> Samsung SATA DVD/RW lightscribe *on of the BEST drives available*
> ...



I do plan to buy & watch HD DVD/Blu Rays. Would there be any reason for me to get your DVD drive if I already have one (an AOpen Duw1616l-31)?

I wanted my case because it is supposed to be quiet, but I don't know if I care anymore?

I wanted the 10K because I heard they were good for gaming. The loads are shorter, therefore, you can ready yourself first/better, but I'm thinking that doesn't matter anymore either. You know?

Yeah, I think I've fallin' in love w/ that screen.

I personally don't know about videocards, so, I guess I need to look up benchmarks (only thing I can think of) for both card types & ask people what they have & their results.

I know I want the Prelude. *Drool*

I don't know much about PSU either. Just know that efficiency is the name of the game for them.

Those speakers looked good. So...

Can you put 1000 RAM in a 1066 MB?

Asus is synonymous with MBs. Nice N & S bridge chips on the MB. Nice FSB. Supports dual channel (a must)! I don't care that it has 4 Ram slots because you can't use 4 anyway, right? 7 expansion slots with good ratio (2x 16s: 2x 1s: 3x reg.). Not familiar w/ PATA. Nice amount of SATAs. Has a raid controller, but I don't know if it is a good one? Don't know about the onboard audio or LAN chips? USB 2.0 F&B, firewire, etc. good! Overall, looks good.

Why not go the Xeon for a little bit more, if you don't mind me asking?

Zalmans are always nice.

The Arctic Cooler is the type of cooler I was looking at. Keeps airflow going from front/bottom to back/top, which is the best airflow, right?

My friend (a semi-hardcore gamer) tells me that he has heard many a great thing about those headsets!




DaMulta said:


> I think not niko084 LOL. Even I have been looking at the QX9650 a 45nm chip, and yes more and more things are starting to use the quad because everyone is starting to get them. I bet a lot of games this year will start to use quad core. That chip would last around for a long time.
> 
> He was planing on watching movies on his computer, and the ultra card is the best on the market at the moment.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think a quad is a safe bet.

We need to talk more about the GFX card. The 9600s are coming out in Feb! (around the 21st I think)

Not familiar w/ 780i or specifics of Geforces. 4.6 is rather amazing, if I do say so myself.




Paulieg said:


> IMO that is WAY too much for a sound card. These days, onboard sound isn't bad, and a good sound card can be had for under $80.



I want great sound for HD movies and games a little too. Just a preference of mine.




niko084 said:


> Eh thats a really strong matter of opinion...



Thank you.




niko084 said:


> Didn't know about the watching movies... The sure the Ultra still ranks a number 1 barely... But for that massive power draw and price, why not beat it out for less, I mean heck if you want to stick Nvidia, grab a G92 512mb 8800GTS and call it a day, it's running near hand and hand with the Ultra, slightly behind, uses far less power also and is cheaper.
> 
> I don't know much about Nvidia chipsets, and actually I thought the 780i was the one that was having issues with 45nm chips?
> 
> ...



Like I said, we need to discuss the GFX cards more.

Ditto, I don't know much about Nvidia or GFX cards in general.

I just want to OC it to great stability.

The Xeon seems to be rather cheap for a quad, so, I figured I go for it. You know?


----------



## niko084 (Jan 24, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> LOL...I would if the Phenoms worked properly (hearsay).



It's not they don't actually work, its that AMD can't keep up right now...
As far as the quads, they could have been much better though.

PS- 1333mhz ram at 1:1 would require 666.5 FSB...
Do the math there....
666x9 = 5994 mhz... I certainly hope you want to buy TEC cooling, and a WAY more expensive board...

I mean you could leave your ram less than 1:1 but seriously why just to lose performance... You will never need that kinda memory bandwidth anyways.

As for the ram, I have had my Crucial Balistix 800 at over 1100.
That Gskill uses the same physical chips Micron D9's.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bluefox1115 said:


> stop this madness already and just go Phenom



thumbs down,(to bad there isnt a smilie for that)  
the phenoms cant get you very far, I have loved AMD since the release of the athlon 64 but ever since conroe I have been an intel user.  I was so excited about a "true" quad core but they have been nothing but garbage.  When AMD can get the quirks out of phenom Ill hop back over the fence and love it, but until I can get a phenom that can up to 3.4 ~ 3.6 range Im sticking with Intel.  The problem then becomes when AMD can hit that, the 45nm intels are gonna destroy that.  

I dont think AMD will have a chance to be back on top until 2010 or later.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

niko084 said:


> It's not they don't actually work, its that AMD can't keep up right now...
> As far as the quads, they could have been much better though.
> 
> PS- 1333mhz ram at 1:1 would require 666.5 FSB...
> ...



So, I've heard about AMD. I'm a bit on an AMD fanboy, just because I like to root for the underdog, but I'm not going to go AMD & sacrifice performance.

Yeah, my math was a little off.

What kind of memory bandwidth would you recommend?

Micron D9s are good for OCing?




asb2106 said:


> thumbs down,(to bad there isnt a smilie for that)
> the phenoms cant get you very far, I have loved AMD since the release of the athlon 64 but ever since conroe I have been an intel user.  I was so excited about a "true" quad core but they have been nothing but garbage.  When AMD can get the quirks out of phenom Ill hop back over the fence and love it, but until I can get a phenom that can up to 3.4 ~ 3.6 range Im sticking with Intel.  The problem then becomes when AMD can hit that, the 45nm intels are gonna destroy that.
> 
> I dont think AMD will have a chance to be back on top until 2010 or later.



It would seems so


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 24, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> So, I've heard about AMD. I'm a bit on an AMD fanboy, just because I like to root for the underdog, but I'm not going to go AMD & sacrifice performance.
> 
> Yeah, my math was a little off.
> 
> ...



Micron D9's are the best for OCing


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Micron D9's are the best for OCing



Good to know! Thanks.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 24, 2008)

a system I built almost identical to mine (p5b deluxe, q6600) with crucial balliztix was able to hit 475 FSB rock solid with out any issues.  My system with some OCZ gold 800 I topped out at 419 stable.  So in curiousity I put the d9s in my system and i got a stable OC of 468, I couldnt get the 475 but it was proof to me that d9's are the way to go!  I would get some new memory but i cant complain about 3.6 q6600 and 800mhz ram, its fast enough, if I could do it again it would be D9's all day


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 24, 2008)

The ram I posted on that build is about 100 for 2 gigs.

Wilie has had his set up to 1400 with ease.


Because you not building this today. I say get the new 3870 X2 card that's coming out next week. I myself have some Palit 1Gb cards on the way.....

How do you want to cool your system?

Air (I can't see myself going back to air)
Water 
Water + TEC if you do it right it can be safe.....must have a relay
Phase which is $$$$


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> The ram I posted on that build is about 100 for 2 gigs.
> 
> Wilie has had his set up to 1400 with ease.
> 
> ...



now that I have used water with such sucess Ill never go back to air.  I OCed a system for a friend and his e4400 was up to 72 degrees with what i thought was a mild OC.  I have a 50% OC and my temps are alittle warm but never hot(always less that 50C)

I use a custom swiftech system I built and Im really interested in TEC, DaMulta, can you recommend a good CPU block, Im familiar with the extra PS needed along with the relay setup to hook it all in(Swiftech has a great guide with their TEC unit)


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> a system I built almost identical to mine (p5b deluxe, q6600) with crucial balliztix was able to hit 475 FSB rock solid with out any issues.  My system with some OCZ gold 800 I topped out at 419 stable.  So in curiousity I put the d9s in my system and i got a stable OC of 468, I couldnt get the 475 but it was proof to me that d9's are the way to go!  I would get some new memory but i cant complain about 3.6 q6600 and 800mhz ram, its fast enough, if I could do it again it would be D9's all day



D9s it is!



DaMulta said:


> The ram I posted on that build is about 100 for 2 gigs.
> 
> Wilie has had his set up to 1400 with ease.
> 
> ...



Should I go 2gigs or 4? Many have said 4 because of price.

1400 1:1?

Well, I would like to get peoples opinions that have the cards & if you could find some that would be great! It seems to me, looking at the specs, that the ATI's are better, but many adamantly say they are not. I don't have any way to gauge GFX cards because I have only had one computer & this one has a 6600, which is old! If you guys could get facts for the cards that would also be nice.

Cooling! Oh, I don't know. I am afraid of water. All I know is air. TEC...what is that? Phase...what is that?



asb2106 said:


> now that I have used water with such sucess Ill never go back to air.  I OCed a system for a friend and his e4400 was up to 72 degrees with what i thought was a mild OC.  I have a 50% OC and my temps are alittle warm but never hot(always less that 50C)
> 
> I use a custom swiftech system I built and Im really interested in TEC, DaMulta, can you recommend a good CPU block, Im familiar with the extra PS needed along with the relay setup to hook it all in(Swiftech has a great guide with their TEC unit)



Guide me, oh, wise ones!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 24, 2008)

I use 4 sticks of ram, some people say don't do that. But each his own, and I don't think in most cases you will need more than 2.


Tec is used with water to hit subzero temps. Which means a better stable and higher overclock. 

This is the TEC block that I have been thinking about
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...er_Socket_754_775_939_940_AM2.html?tl=g30c105


Don't be afraid of water, it's the best all around way to cool a system. Just don't take short cuts like some of us do from time to time....

Right now I have my CPU on a Danger Den block and a mase4 on my video card. I want to go back to TEC sometime this year.



A phase is like having your A/C system on your machine.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

What ever you guys think I should do. I'm not the expert, but if we go water I need your help!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 24, 2008)

Water is easier than what people think it is. Maybe TEC isn't the way to go for you. You viod the warrenty on your motherboard when you go tec.

 GIGABYTE 3D AURORA GZ-FSCA1-ATB Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail $139.99
Has holes for water cooling, and the black ice will go right on the back on the case.
Danger Den DD12V-D5 Fixed Speed Pump $76.95

Danger Den Dual 5 1/4" Bay Reservoir : $31.95

Black Ice GTX240 $99.95

Now that rad I think will pull 800-1200 watts from a system of hear with max fans. It is around thatn that.
I have that rad and used to cool two 180Watt TECs with it.

Now you need to look at what kind of blocks you want. With a fan controller you can make the system kindda quite with water.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Water is easier than what people think it is. Maybe TEC isn't the way to go for you. You viod the warrenty on your motherboard when you go tec.
> 
> GIGABYTE 3D AURORA GZ-FSCA1-ATB Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail $139.99
> Has holes for water cooling, and the black ice will go right on the back on the case.
> ...



Why that case?

Lead the way; when I get the money! Until then you can teach me.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 25, 2008)

Because it's easy to work on a water system with it, and is a good case at the same time.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 25, 2008)

It was all aluminum. Therefore, light.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 25, 2008)

and colder


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 25, 2008)

Ah, well...

I figured out that the sundialmicro cosmos case dosen't have a MIR. lol, just funny 'cause they have it posted on their site.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 25, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1311.html

Here is a look at that case.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm sold! Where do I sign? <(**<)...(>**)>

Is all that the rest of the stuff I need to water cool???------\/



DaMulta said:


> Water is easier than what people think it is. Maybe TEC isn't the way to go for you. You viod the warrenty on your motherboard when you go tec.
> 
> GIGABYTE 3D AURORA GZ-FSCA1-ATB Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail $139.99
> Has holes for water cooling, and the black ice will go right on the back on the case.
> ...



Is all that the rest of the stuff I need to water cool???------^


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 25, 2008)

tubing, and the coolant.

Then the water blocks to what ever cpu/video car you get.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 25, 2008)

Where do you get the tubing & coolant from? Frozen?

CPU is (I'm pretty sure) the Xeon 3210. Where do you get that at.

The video card is under discussion again. As are the MB, PSU, RAM & HDs.

I am confused about what video card, PSU, RAM & if I should get a 10k for gaming. As for the motherboard; I didn't know if it was the right one for what we were doing?


----------



## BullGod (Jan 25, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA!  Just stop it guys. Don't tell me now he's gonna go for watercooling?


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey, don't knock me til you...umm...just don't!

MBs!!!!!!!!!

Which is better: mine on 1st post or ASUS P5B Deluxe/WiFi-AP LGA 775 Intel P965 Express ATX Intel Motherboard or GIGABYTE GA-965P-DS3 LGA 775 Intel P965 Express ATX Intel Motherboard or another? For OCing that is.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 25, 2008)

this has turned into a nightmare... Honestly, my AMD x2 5600+ at 3480MHZ 1160DDR2 1160HT with an 8800GTX, dual Seagate 7200.10's serves gaming well, all which can be had for under $1000. and my memory bandwidth is well over 10K/MBPS read write and copy. AMD's are just cheaper. they are more bang for the buck CPU's. I honestly, don't see why you would sit at your PC for 3 hours, watching a damn movie. maybe the tv and couch.. but not a damn chair.. helll nooo. it sounds more like you want a high end HTPC which will run you well into the $3000+ range, and there is no need to have a $180 sound card, for mid range speakers and headset. Get the logitech z-5500's if you want high def sound. you're basically asking for the luxuries of a bentley in a ford. there is noooooooooooooooo reason to watch blu ray on your pc, when you should have a tv for that, at least that's what MOST people do..you're trying to step up from the sempron days into the quadcore's at over 3GHz days with no idea what you're getting into.. what games do you intend to play anyways?


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 25, 2008)

you can do like i do and hook up the computer to the TV, and the z5500 is a great choice!!!!  I have it myself.  If you were to get that the sound card wouldnt be to important anymore because the z5500 has a decoder in it.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 26, 2008)

honestly. if you want a computer to do all the things you are saying to do, and a list of games you intend to play. give me a $3000 budget, and I will show you a system to meet your needs.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 26, 2008)

Bluefox1115 said:


> this has turned into a nightmare... Honestly, my AMD x2 5600+ at 3480MHZ 1160DDR2 1160HT with an 8800GTX, dual Seagate 7200.10's serves gaming well, all which can be had for under $1000. and my memory bandwidth is well over 10K/MBPS read write and copy. AMD's are just cheaper. they are more bang for the buck CPU's. I honestly, don't see why you would sit at your PC for 3 hours, watching a damn movie. maybe the tv and couch.. but not a damn chair.. helll nooo. it sounds more like you want a high end HTPC which will run you well into the $3000+ range, and there is no need to have a $180 sound card, for mid range speakers and headset. Get the logitech z-5500's if you want high def sound. you're basically asking for the luxuries of a bentley in a ford. there is noooooooooooooooo reason to watch blu ray on your pc, when you should have a tv for that, at least that's what MOST people do..you're trying to step up from the sempron days into the quadcore's at over 3GHz days with no idea what you're getting into.. what games do you intend to play anyways?



I just want help dude. I don't know what I'm doing. I mean I know some about computers, but probably not half as much as you. We also probably have different preferences also. I would also like to explain my situation to you, so you know why I want the things I do. First, I live with my friends Grandmother in the lowest level of their house (it is a weird, staggered tri-level), basically like a basement. I do have a TV, but it is very crappy & the TV in the living room is her husband's--he had a stroke--and her new HDTV--which of course is hers--is either in use by her or my friend's brother. So, therefore, my entertainment is my computer. She graciously got me a computer for Christmas 2 years ago--the computer I am on now. I spend all my time on my computer--in a very comfortable, squishy armchair I might add--watching movies, playing games, surfing the internet, writing papers, living my life, etc. So, as you can see, I do a great deal with my computer. That is why I WANTed to make it an all around machine. Now, I have gotten my money, and I would like to start talking very seriously about my computer components. If you would like to help me I would appreciate the help. Also, I don't have much experience with building computers or the use of much computer components. The only computer I've ever know is this one.

On to what you suggested. The chip to my untrained eye looks good; however, everyone up to this point has convinced me to go Intel, so...that is some pretty impressive RAM freq. I hear that the D9s are the way to go for OCable RAM. I was thinking about not going the 10k HD anyway. I just heard that it was good for gaming. What is memory band width? I have also heard that if you want to OC, then Intels are the way to go, but just what I've heard. I have usually stay on my computer all the time in the winter. lol. I've sat at my computer for almost 2 days straight once playing WoW (not healthy). I don't think 3 hours (which is long for a movie) would affect me any. I basically do sit on a couch. This chair ROCKS! I'm never going back to a computer desk chair, EVA! HTPC? I could in fact spend $3000+ if I wanted to, but I don't. Well, I don't know about the speakers that much, but how is the headset mid-range? I have read reviews that say they are exquisite. I just want nice sound in my basement man! & the headset is for gaming that I need to speak to others/ late night movie watchin'. The z5500s sound good, but man that price! Do they have a built in sound card? I want to watch HD movies (I say that because I want to watch both HD DVDs & Blu Ray; I hear that HD DVDs are going out, but we have Netflix which is HD DVDs=free HD movies for me!) on my computer, because I don't have a TV to watch them on & I figure that I spend all my time on my computer anyway. I might as well get a great monitor to watch them on. I know I have no idea what I am doing, dude! Don't be so mean about it. I want to hopefully play Crysis. It looks Great! Bioshock also looks great. I play BF:2142 (which barely runs on my computer); I've played WoW, but I ran out of time. I'll probably play a little WoW on my friends account. Umm...my GF bought me a cheap game (because she loves me, but is tech illiterate) called Dungeon Lords. It's alright. I got hooked on games because of Runescape, lol. Then, I played Diablo & Diablo 2, Empire Earth, Age of Empires, WC2 & 3. I've never been that great at games, but I like to play them. I want to play CoD 4, which I played on my friend's Dell that he bought for 2.5K lol. It is a good computer, but I doubt that it was worth it. Well, I mean it does what he wants it to, but he payed too much for it.



Bluefox1115 said:


> honestly. if you want a computer to do all the things you are saying to do, and a list of games you intend to play. give me a $3000 budget, and I will show you a system to meet your needs.



I would rather not.


----------



## BullGod (Jan 26, 2008)

Well ok dude, but you promise you top all this watercooling nonsense and endless new topics about different things? Just buy a fast damn computer. You won't be watercooling it anyway. I see you are willing to spend a lot of money. So my advice for you is. Stop thinking about quadcores and what not. Stop dreaming man. That q6600 chip is old already. Get the new e8400 cpu, it's the fastest cpu at a reasonable price, coupled with a brand new x48 motherboard, like the one from MSI plus a 8800GTS and you will be able to play all those games you listed, watch movies, whatever and you will have a future proof system. This is the last advice from me. I hope you follow it...


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 26, 2008)

I hope this isn't your last bit of advice to me, but if it is I appreciate the help. Why wouldn't I go watercooling, though? I mean isn't it good for OCing. + they are telling me that it isn't that hard. & I looked at that E8400 & it is $220, which is a good price, but why would I go $220 for a dual core, if I could go a little less than $244 for a quad that can be OCed to Well over 3Ghz (~3.7, if my memory serves me)? I'm not finding an x48 N bridge motherboard. Where are they? I just want a MB that I can OC with well. I don't know what video card I need. Everyone keeps telling me this card & that one. How am I supposed to know which one to get?

I am making headway on what I want, however. Haven't you seen the 1st post. I have stuff that I am definitely getting on there.


----------



## BullGod (Jan 26, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> I hope this isn't your last bit of advice to me, but if it is I appreciate the help. Why wouldn't I go watercooling, though? I mean isn't it good for OCing. + they are telling me that it isn't that hard. & I looked at that E8400 & it is $220, which is a good price, but why would I go $220 for a dual core, if I could go a little less than $244 for a quad that can be OCed to Well over 3Ghz (~3.7, if my memory serves me)? I'm not finding an x48 N bridge motherboard. Where are they? I just want a MB that I can OC with well. I don't know what video card I need. Everyone keeps telling me this card & that one. How am I supposed to know which one to get?
> 
> I am making headway on what I want, however. Haven't you seen the 1st post. I have stuff that I am definitely getting on there.



Don't listen to that bs. Seting up a watercooling system is really hard to do, even for experienced system builders. The E8400 is a faster and newer processor than the q6600, and it has 6MB Lv2 cache, that's why. Why buy something that is a year old when you can buy the newest processor out there? It's default speed is 3.0 Ghz so you don't have to overclock it to get to that speed. However if you want to overclock it can easily reach 4Ghz+ on air alone and would obliterate an watercooled q6600. 90% percent of aplications out there don't know what to do with a quadcore dude. Just to give you an ideea, an overclocked q6600 at 2.8 is 9 times out of ten slover than a e6850 at 3.0 Ghz. So those extra cores don't give you anything. It's all about speed man. As for the x48 boards, they are not out yet but seeing how you go about this by the time you will buy a computer they will probably be old already...


----------



## DOM (Jan 26, 2008)

lol okay what are you looking for ? like price range for each part would be easier to help and know your limit to cuz theres no x48 motherboard's out yet and I would wait and get the 45nm Q's some time in Feb should be ETA: February 18 

and idk about those Speakers never liked Creative

why not some Logitech X-540 70 watts 5.1 Speaker


----------



## DOM (Jan 26, 2008)

BullGod said:


> Don't listen to that bs. Seting up a watercooling system is really hard to do, even for experienced system builders. The E8400 is a faster and newer processor than the q6600, and it has 6MB Lv2 cache, that's why. Why buy something that is a year old when you can buy the newest processor out there? It's default speed is 3.0 Ghz so you don't have to overclock it to get to that speed. However if you want to overclock it can easily reach 4Ghz+ on air alone and would obliterate an watercooled q6600. 90% percent of aplications out there don't know what to do with a quadcore dude. Just to give you an ideea, an overclocked q6600 at 2.8 is 9 times out of ten slover than a e6850 at 3.0 Ghz. So those extra cores don't give you anything. It's all about speed man. As for the x48 boards, they are not out yet but seeing how you go about this by the time you will buy a computer they will probably be old already...



okay dont want to be rude but a Q is faster then a Dual core even if it has 6MB L2 and E6850 @ 3.85Ghz vs a Q6600 @ 3.6GHz the Q is faster in almost everything, and water cooling isnt hard if you take your time and learn from other ppls mistakes


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 26, 2008)

BullGod said:


> Don't listen to that bs. Seting up a watercooling system is really hard to do, even for experienced system builders. The E8400 is a faster and newer processor than the q6600, and it has 6MB Lv2 cache, that's why. Why buy something that is a year old when you can buy the newest processor out there? It's default speed is 3.0 Ghz so you don't have to overclock it to get to that speed. However if you want to overclock it can easily reach 4Ghz+ on air alone and would obliterate an watercooled q6600. 90% percent of aplications out there don't know what to do with a quadcore dude. Just to give you an ideea, an overclocked q6600 at 2.8 is 9 times out of ten slover than a e6850 at 3.0 Ghz. So those extra cores don't give you anything. It's all about speed man. As for the x48 boards, they are not out yet but seeing how you go about this by the time you will buy a computer they will probably be old already...



Okay, well, I don't want to do something that I can't do or figure out. That is just why I was figuring on going air, because I know I could do it (it is also your opinion that it is hard to do watercooling; not to demean your opinion, just that some--maybe just one, DaMulta--told me I could do it, and it was better). Also, you tell me it's all about speed & you can't utilize quad cores. While others tell me to get one (I'm thinking of a Xeon actually, not the Q6600; 1st post gets updated). LOL, I probably will be able to buy one by the time I figure out what I want.

If what you say is true--which some contradict what you are saying--then I will go dual. NP



DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> lol okay what are you looking for ? like price range for each part would be easier to help and know your limit to cuz theres no x48 motherboard's out yet and I would wait and get the 45nm Q's some time in Feb should be ETA: February 18
> 
> and idk about those Speakers never liked Creative
> 
> why not some Logitech X-540 70 watts 5.1 Speaker



Well, I don't really have a price range for each part, but I was hoping to keep the build under or around 2k, but I am willing to go a bit higher for some good gains. 45nm Qs, hu? What about the Xeon quads? I guess those speakers look okay & everyone seems to like them, but I thought 7.1 was better for HD watchin'?



DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> okay dont want to be rude but a Q is faster then a Dual core even if it has 6MB L2 and E6850 @ 3.85Ghz vs a Q6600 @ 3.6GHz the Q is faster in almost everything, and water cooling isnt hard if you take your time and learn from other ppls mistakes



SEE! SEE!! What am I supposed to do with you guys?


----------



## BullGod (Jan 26, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> okay dont want to be rude but a Q is faster then a Dual core even if it has 6MB L2 and E6850 @ 3.85Ghz vs a Q6600 @ 3.6GHz the Q is faster in almost everything, and water cooling isnt hard if you take your time and learn from other ppls mistakes



Well first of all I wasn't talking about that high of an overclock. I just pointed out that the q6600 is slower under 3Ghz than the e6850. You can check that out. What you don't realise tho is the main reason why the q6600 is faster at higher speeds is exactly that extra memory space. As the chip goes faster the memory needs to feed it instructions faster too. Having tat extra memory allows it to instantly feed those instructions to the q6600 hence it moves faster at those speeds you mentioned. Now The e8400 is capable of reaching much higher frequencies  , so those 6Mb will come in handy at 4Ghz+ speeds. I can't find a review yet but I bet that a e8400 at 4.4Ghs can destroy a q6600 at 3.8 not to mention at 3.6. So yeah I'm not just talking out of my arse here...


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 26, 2008)

BullGod said:


> Well first of all I wasn't talking about that high of an overclock. I just pointed out that the q6600 is slower under 3Ghz than the e6850. You can check that out. What you don't realise tho is the main reason why the q6600 is faster at higher speeds is exactly that extra memory space. As the chip goes faster the memory needs to feed it instructions faster too. Having tat extra memory allows it to instantly feed those instructions to the q6600 hence it moves faster at those speeds you mentioned. Now The e8400 is capable of reaching much higher frequencies  , so those 6Mb will come in handy at 4Ghz+ speeds. I can't find a review yet but I bet that a e8400 at 4.4Ghs can destroy a q6600 at 3.8 not to mention at 3.6. So yeah I'm not just talking out of my arse here...



Yeah, but @ what point are speed gains minimal? I mean you can't get faster than lightning; you can't get faster than instant.


----------



## BullGod (Jan 26, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Yeah, but @ what point are speed gains minimal? I mean you can't get faster than lightning; you can't get faster than instant.



See Dom? You really think that someone with this mentality can pull off a watercooling rig?


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 26, 2008)

BullGod said:


> See Dom? You really think that someone with this mentality can pull off a watercooling rig?



??? Umm...I guess I miss something in Physics. So, how do you get faster then instant?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jan 26, 2008)

regarding speakers there are only really 2 routes to go, Logitech Z-5500 or Razer Barracuda/Turtle Beach Ear Force anything in between is a waste of money.

For Water Cooling you either jump in and swim or dont, also do not buy a branded coolant you will regret it.

http://www.picsaway.com/view/w1-ab02395e64.jpg
http://www.picsaway.com/view/w2-6eb369dcf9.jpg
(Thanks to XS)

To make your own Coolant is easy you only need 3 things.

1 Gallon Jug of Distilled Water, 1 Bottle of Water Wetter, 1 Bottle of UV Dye (Optional)

you mix 80% distilled water to 10% water wetter to 10% uv dye, if you do not use a uv dye mix 90% of distilled water.

if you need any help setting up a loop i'll be happy to help.

- Christine


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 26, 2008)

I've been hearing more z-5500s lately. It must mean something! The headsets look great, but which are better (the Turtle Beaches also have 4x surround sound headphones, which ones?)?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jan 26, 2008)

they are the best computer speakers, there are cheaper models like the X and G series or other brands like Creative or Altec but they are a waste of money and no where near the quality of the Z-5500.

i'm stumped on which heatset is better they both share common specifications but the Turtle Beach seem more prone to problems I think it comes down to wear and tear so I would choose the Razer Barracuda. I would recommend searching for reviews on both pairs before making a decision.

- Christine


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 26, 2008)

Okay, Thanks!

It doesn't matter that they are 5.1s?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thermochill PA 120.3, Swiftech MCW60, D-Tek FuZion, Swiftech MCP655, EK-Multioption Reservoir 250 Rev 2

Supplies you will need.

1 Bottle Isopropyl 99%, 2 Toothbrushes, 2 Cans of Compressed Air, 1 Roll Paper Towel, 1 Pack Industrial Grade Velcro, 8 Stainless Steel Worm Drive Clamp, 10 feet 7/16 Tygon R-3603 Tubing, 1 Bottle Water Wetter, 1 Gallon Jug Distilled Water, 8 D-Tek High Flo Barbs, 1 Funnel, 1 4 Gram Tube Arctic Silver MX-2, 1 Roll Saran Wrap, 3x Yate Loon D12SH, 1 Tube Cutter.

I'm *pretty* sure thats all you need.

- Christine


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 26, 2008)

If your sure I can do it. I will have a go at it. I'm pretty noob though! lol



calvary1980 said:


> http://www.picsaway.com/view/w1-ab02395e64.jpg
> http://www.picsaway.com/view/w2-6eb369dcf9.jpg
> (Thanks to XS)



What are these pics of?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jan 26, 2008)

you can do it, I did all the work for you. 

you should scratch the Worm Drive Clamps and change it to a bag of 4" cable ties because the Tygon 7/16" tubing is very snug the Clamps might end up doing more harm than good. Also add 3M Thermal Adhesive Transfer Tape if you can't find it or afford it I think Petra has some other brands you will need it for the BGA Ram Sinks the Tape or Pads that come with the MC14's are garbage.

- Christine


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 26, 2008)

Okay, I'll go water, but I think I want to discuss it later after I have figured out what I want in my case & the case for that matter (although, I think the one I have on the 1st post is perfect). Sorry, but thank you. Do you understand what I mean though?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jan 26, 2008)

This is my computer, There are many like it, but this one is MINE. My computer is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. My computer without me is useless. Without my computer, I am useless. 

I prefer Cooler Master or Silverstone, the Gigabyte case is popular for water cooling I think.

- Christine


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah, me too. Nice computer, BTW.

KK, I'll look at them.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jan 26, 2008)

only yanks would get that joke.

Cooler Master Stacker 832
Silverstone TJ07
Silverstone Kublai 03
Lian Li PC-V1200
Lian Li Armor Suit PC-P60

- Christine


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 26, 2008)

Isn't it a part of a poem infused with computer?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jan 26, 2008)

Marine's Creed. "This is my rifle blah blah"

- Christine


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 26, 2008)

Ah, yes! I remember now. lol. I was close thought. z5500s bought BABY!


----------



## BullGod (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, whatever. I guess I'll just let you people play with the sheep. I'm bored already...


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 26, 2008)

Look Bull, I'm sorry. I don't know anyones credentials on here & everyone says go for the water & you can do it. So, but IDK really. Are you like a computer engineer or something? I am going to try to get a computer engineer to help me though. My friends stepdad is a computer engineer for Ohio State University. I'm going to see what he thinks & if he can get me some components for cheap. But I do respect your opinions Bull. I just respect everyones & many people are telling me to go water, y'know?


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 26, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Ah, yes! I remember now. lol. I was close thought. z5500s bought BABY!



freakin awesome!@!  Ill tell yah your gonna love love them,  just a little teaser, wait to you hear the boost.  And youll find it quickly i promise~!


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 26, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Look Bull, I'm sorry. I don't know anyones credentials on here & everyone says go for the water & you can do it. So, but IDK really. Are you like a computer engineer or something? I am going to try to get a computer engineer to help me though. My friends stepdad is a computer engineer for Ohio State University. I'm going to see what he thinks & if he can get me some components for cheap. But I do respect your opinions Bull. I just respect everyones & many people are telling me to go water, y'know?



I dont know how anyone can argue with water, its downright better, no arguements even possible.  With water your guarenteed to run cooler and in most situations quiter too.  Some people dont need water and there right.  But water is not only good cooling but alot of fun when your done and a great accomplishment too.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks!

Yeah, I was thinking sort of the same thing. I mean, I'm kind of scared, but you guys are quite reassuring about the water cooling. So...


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ygpm/ygm


----------

